# Sunny again...



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Are his back legs swollen? I don't know enough about conformation, but his back legs are way under him. Plus the pictures aren't that great should be side too with him square. Good luck.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is undermuscled and maybe underfed looking. See how his spine is kind of sticking out of his back? and his neck is very much under muscled.

His back legs are camped under in a a sickle hocked stance. Did you square him up properly? And his front legs appear to be base narrow, but again, did you square him up properly? it's important that you don't take the photo from a downward looking angle. you need to be taking it from directly off to the front or side, at a horizontal plane.

there appears to be some kind of swelling on his right hock , just under it. has he some lameness? his legs in general look kind of swollen, or maybe just lacking in definition. hard to see the joints very well.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ I have been wondering the same thing.. but no he isnt lame.. or the last time he was trimmed( by a vet) about 6 weeks ago he was just like that and there was nothing wrong.. and no he preobably wasnt squared up correctly..:/ my fault.. .. how can I get him to do so? thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A photo can be so deceiveing. I think you need someone to help you when you take confo crit photos.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree his legs look puffy and swollen- the back right most noticeably. 

And his feet are so short! I've never seen feet so short- just the rears the fronts look okay to me. I think the way he is standing and possibly even the inflammation could be due to uncomfortable feet in the back, or a symptom of standing that way to alleviate it. 

Actually as I look at him longer... his stifles are very low, throwing off that nice triangle. While his hip slope is okay, that stifle puts his hock at that angle and creates his sickle hocked-ness. I wouldn't know if any farrier correction could help that.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I had my dad take a look and he says that he doesnt see any swelling but his right front is doing something a little funky.. and yeah is back feet are a bit short.. his feet at tiny.. when my farrier shoes him he has to have the smallest size you can get for a horse lol.. and I will try and take a video of him walking so you guys can see it.. 

My dad also mentioned maybe corrective shoeing helping the problem.. 

IF he IS sore.. would rinsing in cold water help reduce swelling and stuff? Its been cold here WAY NOT NORMAL.. so could that be why? Im trying to figure this out.. as many of you know he is learning to barrel race.. and Im hoping that there isnt much wrong( by him being hurt wise).. I know that this isnt the typical conformation for a barrel racer.. but he can run in the 3D 4D maybe one day.. not asking him to get me to the top.. just for fun.. thanks guys


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought his feet were small, too. So small, that I wondered if he was a yearling or something , so I checked in your "barn" to see he is like 5 or 6?

It almost looks like his right rear canon has a bowed tendon. But, maybe it's just his long winter fur.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is your classic "sickle hocked" horse.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah he does have small feet.. like I said.. I can take more pictures if you would like.. and would he be limping or anything if it was a bowed tendon? he isnt acting any different.. and it might be his fur.. is there a way that I can feel for to tell??
thanks for all the help


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if it was a bowed tendon, he'd be very noticeable lame, so it probably isn't. He just looks that way. most likely due to the hair on his legs. You know your horse much better than anyone on an internet forum.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I rinsed the leg and took pictures of it all wet? Would that help to show you. And also a video of him walking..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They look really stocked up. If that were my horse I would get a lameness specialist vet out to see if there is a reason for the swelling. 

What's his exercise/turnout schedule like?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Turned put 24/7 but I feed grass hay.. pretty much a dirt pasture. I ride when I can. To me maybe they look swelled in pictures but not as much in person. It feels like muscle but we could be looking in different spots haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse looks to have some halter Quarter Horse in him. He is both sickle hocked AND bow legged behind. The small feet are also typical of halter horse breeding. The sickled hocks have put a LOT of pressure on the tendons of the hind cannons. I am not sure if he has a bowed tendon behind or is showing curbiness as his hocks are very sickled. 

His back is long and weak and there is a dip in front of his withers. He looks to need more muscling up top. Something is going on with this horse.. not sure what.. I suspect this horse will not be a sound ride for a lot of his life.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

In the lower part of the hind legs (where I see swelling) there is no muscle just tendons and bones which you usually see. It does look like edema (stocking up). If it's soft and jelly like probably edema (fluid) firmer is usually inflammation/swelling. Spice stocks up even on 24/7 turnout if she isn't moving a lot.

I agree with Elana with those legs, you might have soundness issues.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Elam's you are 100% correct he does have multiple halter umm genes(?) And horses in his pedigree. I believe. And I hope you are wrong about not being sound for long that'd suck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any updates?

Also I was thinking of you when I re-found these online:

Equi Flexsleeve in Quilts / Standing Wraps at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats I will look into.those!!^ and haha thanks for thinking of us! Sunny is actually doing fine. I haven't noticed any swelling actually. I have been rinsing his leg. I rode him this weekend(gave him the week off) and he seems fine. My newest idea is that I'm going to start my dads horse on poles (he's really good at them) that way sunny has a buy of a break in between and doesn't have to work so hard  also thinking about getting the vet out sometime in may to shoe him and see if we can do anything to correct his back.feet (the way that the outside gets shaved (?) Off faster then the inside
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The outside of his feet wear faster because he is bow legged and that is how he has to move. He lands on the outside of the hoof and then it turns a little as he walks over it. You can't change it.. tho you could slow it down with shoes.

However, if you do not ride that often, shoes and not wearing naturally will have a better chance of making him lame higher up. 

Trim him level and know what you have. Post more photos when he has shed his winter coat and looks all shine, polish and spiff!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Elan. And yes Thats what I ment..( I know that I can not change it but hoping I could slow it down a bit. WOuld it help at all? and Summer is coming up. Its staying light until like 8pm.. So I am riding everyday..


----------

